# Long stringy thing hanging from my beta



## bri77 (Apr 15, 2009)

My male beta fish has a long stringy tannish looking thing hanging from his body. I've had him for 6-7 months and he's been very healthy. He doesn't seem to be exhibiting any strange behavior. Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

A picture of said stringy thing might help,
Where about's is this stringy thing located on your fish? 

Maybe he's just having a nice long poop


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Either that or a tapeworm.


----------

